# G'day from Australia!



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Heya Nick

If your ever down Melbourne, we should catch up for a beer:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Im matt from sydney, how many more aussies are there on this forum?


----------

